# Shelf life of canned mealworms?



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

I've been doing a lot of reading on this site as I'm such a new hedgehog mother. I read that canned mealworms are better than the freeze dried ones. 

How do you store them once the can has been opened? Also how long will they last when you store them? I'm assuming either by refrigeration or by freezing them. Thanks for any insight you may have to offer me.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Shelf life or best before is usually by the can. Just refrigerate them after opening and they should usually be consumed within 2 weeks after opening. Canned mealworms tend to be still juicy and so your hedgie could benefit more from the extra moisture it could obtain from it than dried ones.


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you so much for your information.


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

I went and bought the canned mealworms tonight for my hedgie Tuesday. To me they looked plumper and better than the freeze dried ones I originally bought. Tuesday scarfed them down as fast as she could when I gave her a few.


----------

